# Wondering if the nest is the right size...



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

I researched before making the nest and learned that a nest 5"x5" is a good size so that is the size that I made. Now I am concerned that it is too small

Should I be worried, or is it ok?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well it is a little late now..lol... seems they used it just fine.


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> well it is a little late now..lol... seems they used it just fine.


I agree it is too late for these babies~LOL!

My concern is that as the babies grow, there will not be sufficient room for a parent and the babies

What size nest is appropriate, so that next time we let them have babies, it will be right?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> I agree it is too late for these babies~LOL!
> 
> My concern is that as the babies grow, there will not be sufficient room for a parent and the babies
> 
> What size nest is appropriate, so that next time we let them have babies, it will be right?


well, when they feather out they all won't be in the nest..and soon after feathering out..they will be kicking them out of the nest..so you can try bigger and see how you like it, but I really don't think it matters that much.


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

They are 7 and 8 days old now and I was wondering if its normal for the parents to stay out of the nest for awhile in between feedings or are they staying out because they think that the nest is too small?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> They are 7 and 8 days old now and I was wondering if its normal for the parents to stay out of the nest for awhile in between feedings or are they staying out because they think that the nest is too small?


That is the natural progession of things.. the hen will be looking to lay more eggs and that is when the cock may get a bit testy with them and try to wean them or peck them away.. hopefully not too soon.


----------

